# can this be done?



## deputydogg (May 13, 2008)

I have never thought about cutting down a trolling motor to shorten the length but at this point in my never ending passion to use what I have on hand it would be great to do so. What I have is a 46lb motorguide that is brand new. Problem is that It is 58 in long but it was free. Not only free but brand new complete with a gator mount. By the way I have an 12 ft 2006 almunicraft and I can deal with it if I have to but I would rather not. I would think that it is possiable because the only thing running through the shaft is wires, any help would be great.


----------



## Waterwings (May 13, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! I'm not sure if it can be done or not, but you can't beat the price you got it for  . I'm sure someone on here will be along to give you a better answer than I did.


----------



## Popeye (May 14, 2008)

I'm sure it can be done. Of course any warranty will be voided. Can you just clamp it higher in your mount? Check with John Jones as he is most likely the best guy to answer this.

https://www.jonestrollingmotor.com/


----------



## BlueWaterLED (May 14, 2008)

If an authorized service center cut the shaft down for you it would not void the warranty. If you do it yourself it would.


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

deputydogg said:


> I have never thought about cutting down a trolling motor to shorten the length but at this point in my never ending passion to use what I have on hand it would be great to do so. What I have is a 46lb motorguide that is brand new. Problem is that It is 58 in long but it was free. Not only free but brand new complete with a gator mount. By the way I have an 12 ft 2006 almunicraft and I can deal with it if I have to but I would rather not. I would think that it is possiable because the only thing running through the shaft is wires, any help would be great.




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! 

Let us know what the outcome is!


----------



## cdover73 (Jun 4, 2008)

Have you considered swapping with someone. Maybe you can find somebody who is looking for a longer shaft and will trade you their shorter one...


----------



## fishnohio (Jun 28, 2008)

hi guys
i'm new here and i just want to say yes it can be done, as a matter of fact i just got done doing this to mine, i am now the proud owner of a 27 inch long shaft 40 lb thrust minkota riptide saltwater edition for my 14 foot flat bottom jon boat, it is a simple process, first mount the trolling motor where it is going to be used and decide on the lenght you want to cut it ( on this always measure twice and cut once ) because there is no turning back after you cut it. 
1. first step remove the hand control ( top) and then mark the holes that hold the handset to the shaft at the desired lenght straight below the exhisting hole or holes 
2. get a pipe cutter and slowly turn it until it cuts the shaft into or if it wont cut deep enough you may have to hacksaw through the remainder of the shaft ( slowly and carefully ) there are wires in there.
3. seperate the 2 halfs of the top to get at those wires, and mark where they go before unplugging them ( very important) and slide off the whole head unit off the wires
4. slide off the piece of the cut shaft and use it to find the proper size drill bit to drill the new hole that you marked in step 1 ( but drill slow and have a friend hold the wires out of the way inside the shaft ( very simple )
5.you may need to shorten some of the wires, but that is simple just get some good female connectors of the proper gauge and recrimp new ends on and reassemble.
the whole project only takes about a hour or so and is a very simple task so cut away boys.............................Mike


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome Mike and thanks for joining! :beer:


Thanks for confirming this could be done! =D>


----------

